

Learn a new paradigm, not a new syntax - theburningmonk
http://theburningmonk.com/2015/04/dont-learn-a-syntax-learn-to-change-the-way-you-think/

======
dozzie
That's pretty much why I insisted on learning functional language (Erlang)
instead of another imperative one (Go) for writing concurrent tools. I already
see how it affects my Python and Perl code.

